# Ritchey Crank recall



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, just a heads up I saw this on Cyclingnews and my girlfriend's bike was affected. Check you bike!


link (from Cyclingnews.com): Ritchey Design has announced a voluntary recall on certain WCS and Pro level road and 'cross cranksets. According to Ritchey, the non-driveside arms of affected cranks can break unexpectedly during use, possibly resulting in injury. All mountain bike, Pro Cross 130mm BCD, and wholly silver-finished cranksets are not affected. Likewise, all driveside crankarms are not affected by the recall due to the additional reinforcement of the chainring spider.

Owners of questionable crankarms are asked to check the five-digit code stamped into the backside of the left arm. The first digit indicates the alloy used ('6' indicates 6061; '2' indicates 2014) while the following four represents the production date in year/month format (e.g. '0301' refers to January 2003). All WCS cranks with a forging code prior to 0501 and all Pro cranks with a forging code prior to 0508 should be replaced.

Alternatively, users can measure the arm thickness at the lowest point in the cavity of the left arm. WCS models thinner than 7mm or Pro models thinner than 9mm should be replaced.

Affected North American consumers should first obtain a return authorization number directly from Ritchey (650-517-1878 or [email protected], subject 'crank arm recall'). Crankarms should then be shipped to the following address:

Ritchey Design
575 Old County Road
San Carlos, CA 94070
Edit/Delete Message


----------

